# Who wants a 1:350 NCC-1701?



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Seriously.
I read frequently that someone says Polar Lights
should have done a kit. Or Moebius should do a kit.

If a kit for the original _*USS ENTERPRISE NCC-1701*_
were offered would you buy one?

If it was staring you in the face at your local hobby shop,
would you plunk down $50 for it?

If you had to send away to someone on the internet for it,
would you pay $50 plus shipping?

(Why $50 price you ask? That's what Polar Lights' 1:350 
_*NCC-1701-A*_ went for.)

The reason I ask, is I want to know how many people would really
buy one (or more) kit. I seem to always read that everyone wants one.
How many really will?
If you would, vote. I'm curious.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

No doubt about it. Given space constraints, I'm beginning to rethink the scales of the models I'm collecting... er, building, but I would make an exception for this ol' girl.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

50 Bucks? You bet!!!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That's a big kit but if it were injection molded and as accurate as the 1/1000 PL kit, heck yeah, I'd buy three!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

For $50.00 I would DEFINATELY buy at least one... (I might need a Constellation too )


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

You can count me in.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It would be a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Well, aren't two kits in the works right now? Not mass-produced and definitely not $50, but we're not likely to ever see a $50 TOS E kit.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Not only would I buy it now, I would have bought it 30 years ago!

WTF is taking them so long?????

The most famous, well known, legendary vessel of sci fi.

It's a no brainer, especially with TOS remastered on TV right now.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

jheilman said:


> Well, aren't two kits in the works right now? Not mass-produced and definitely not $50, but we're not likely to ever see a $50 TOS E kit.


That is what I have been told, but, at the 50ish range, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is this a serious question?

OF COURSE!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I would buy three. Even if it meant selling off a grail kit to do it.
James Webb


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

God, this gets me worked up.
I would HAPPILY pay 50 bucks for a kit that is made as well as the PL 1/350 E Refit. I'd also pay 50 bucks for a lighting kit engineered for this kit. I hope they put in extra support for the infamous drooping nacelles though.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

There already is a fantastic 1:350 1701 kit coming from AW Studios with masters made by REL


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Count me in for one.. or two!


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I am in. As far as AW Studios is concerned, competition breeds excellence. My the best model win.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This question is moot... people have been begging for a kit in this scale for a loooong time.


At $50 I'd buy a case of them! At $100 I'd buy at least 4.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just realized I have _eight_ of the refits .


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Capt. Frank, you may want to state the nature of the question since you're stirring up a hornet's nest of interest  . Are you asking because there a possible plan to produce this at this price, or were you just curious how many would want one? At $50 I would buy at least two. I did with the refit.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Raist3001 said:


> There already is a fantastic 1:350 1701 kit coming from AW Studios with masters made by REL


I'm glad to hear that there is a high quality Vacumn Form kit coming but I am not skilled enough for a vacumn form kit. I much prefer an injection molded kit.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Opus Penguin posted:


> Capt. Frank, you may want to state the nature of the question since you're stirring up a hornet's nest of interest . Are you asking because there a possible plan to produce this at this price, or were you just curious how many would want one? At $50 I would buy at least two. I did with the refit.


Well, I _did_ write that I'm curious.
Many people have said someone should pick up the license and
produce a kit.

John P pointed out the license to do so is a six figure fee.
Who can afford that?

My point for this thread was to see how un-profitable a venture it would be.
As of this post, only 46 people would buy one.

If we assume the license fee was only $100,000.00, and we divided
that by 46, the cost per kit (Just to recoup the fee) is $2173.91!
That doesn't include the cost of developement, materials, and a 
profit margin.

It doesn't make sense to ask Moebius, or Monarch, or whomever, to kit a 1:350 NCC-1701 for only 46 people.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Well, I _did_ write that I'm curious.
> Many people have said someone should pick up the license and
> produce a kit.
> 
> ...


That would be true, assuming that the ONLY customers for such a kit frequent this board. And saw this thread. And voted. And would only buy one.

I think your conclusion is over-reaching by quite a bit. One poll on one board doesn't exactly amount to serious market research.


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

All things being equal...depends on how far the new film strays from the original E design, if it's close (unlikely) then $100,000 for the license could be a relative bargain, maybe...????


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i think i'd have to see a little about the kit like i did before i bought my 1st PL350 see some results of 1 built up here,then yes i might.i could even use my M R TOS as a reference lol :wave:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

justinleighty posted:


> One poll on one board doesn't exactly amount to serious market research.


I don't consider this market research.
I was curious as to how many HobbyTalk members who are 
always saying they want a kit would actually buy a kit.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

John P said:


> I just realized I have _eight_ of the refits .


Really? Only eight?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> I'm glad to hear that there is a high quality Vacumn Form kit coming but I am not skilled enough for a vacumn form kit. I much prefer an injection molded kit.


You may be surprised. We have some unique ideas to make this vacuum form kit managable for the everyday modeler. We will see how well it turns out. I can't wait.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

How many refits did PL sell? I'd say the market for a similar scale TOS kit would easily equal or exceed that. I'd buy at least 2.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

jheilman said:


> How many refits did PL sell? I'd say the market for a similar scale TOS kit would easily equal or exceed that. I'd buy at least 2.


I don't know, but they seemed to move well around here.

I'd probably buy at least 2 1:350 TOS Connies at the same price as the refit. I'd either build one as the Pike-era version and one as the series version, or one series version and one very detailed demolished _Constellation_.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Vaderman said:


> You may be surprised. We have some unique ideas to make this vacuum form kit managable for the everyday modeler. We will see how well it turns out. I can't wait.
> 
> Scott
> AW Studios


That would be interesting. Vac kits always makeme nervous.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> I don't know, but they seemed to move well around here.
> 
> I'd probably buy at least 2 1:350 TOS Connies at the same price as the refit. I'd either build one as the Pike-era version and one as the series version, or one series version and one very detailed demolished _Constellation_.


 If there'd been an injection molded kit, I'd have bough out the stock at HiWay Hobby!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

John P said:


> If there'd been an injection molded kit, I'd have bough out the stock at HiWay Hobby!


"bought"


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Vaderman said:


> You may be surprised. We have some unique ideas to make this vacuum form kit managable for the everyday modeler. We will see how well it turns out. I can't wait.
> 
> Scott
> AW Studios


That would be good. I am not skilled with Vacuform either.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jheilman said:


> How many refits did PL sell? I'd say the market for a similar scale TOS kit would easily equal or exceed that. I'd buy at least 2.


With it selling out in a lot of places, it leads me to believe if Polar Lights was still its own entity they would still be producing the kit.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

the real sad thing is that in 2002.Polar lights made the grand announcement,that they would be producing new Star Trek kits.It breathed new life into the Star Trek models.I specifically remember,they were hoping to do a number of 1/350 scale Starship kits,and the NX-01 and 1/350 movie Enterprise were,their first two.I am certain,had Polar lights continued the Star Trek models,we would have an original USS Enterprise kit in 1/350 scale from them.Too many people wanted it,for them not to notice.Guy S.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> "bought"


LOL! Good one! We gotta keep John honest, right?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Eric K said:


> That would be interesting. Vac kits always makeme nervous.


Vac-kits aren't anywhere nearly so hard as folks who've never built one think - no insult intended. The primary tools to use when dealing w/vac-kits are a sharp Xacto blade, an analytical mind (stop and think about where you might want/need to reinforce some areas), a slow & steady hand, lots of patience and the ability to ask questions. I've built over half a dozen vac-kits and, while not claiming to be an expert on them, can tell you with confidence they're relatively easy to build. Maybe just a skill level above your average injection molded kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, there's bad spelling, and there's just missing a key...


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Awww, who cares about spleling?


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> Vac-kits aren't anywhere nearly so hard as folks who've never built one think - no insult intended. The primary tools to use when dealing w/vac-kits are a sharp Xacto blade, an analytical mind (stop and think about where you might want/need to reinforce some areas), a slow & steady hand, lots of patience and the ability to ask questions. I've built over half a dozen vac-kits and, while not claiming to be an expert on them, can tell you with confidence they're relatively easy to build. Maybe just a skill level above your average injection molded kit.


 Best glue for a vac-kit?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Eric K said:



> Best glue for a vac-kit?


You can use CA or standard model cement glue. Styrene is styrene so the cement glue will "melt" the plastic together. You can also use plastic 2 part epoxy. You will need to keep in mind what areas are weight bearing. Depending on the thickness of the plastic will also determine the type of glue you want to use and if an internal support structure is needed.

Scott


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well if they were 50 bucks Who could pass that up?? Not me! I would probably buy 3. One as the production Enterprise, One as the Defiant and one for bashing. Problem is, I have a champagne taste on a beer budget! Most of the 1/350 Kits in the works now are over the $200 mark. I would want mine in fiberglass so that jacks it up there in the $400-$500 range. Scott's will be the most affordable in vacuform when its available. I'll just have to see what my budget allows at the time. But it is good to see a few folks taking on the project!


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

Even though at this point, I wouldn't build it forever, I'd still buy at least one. Just for the halibut...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Eric K said:


> Best glue for a vac-kit?


 It's still good ol' styrene.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm waiting for the Lubliner 1/348th scale STOS Enterprise model kit to come out. :freak:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> I just realized I have _eight_ of the refits .


I think I've bought 6 or so.

One I gave to a friend.
I have a blue one that I had Andy Probert autograph.
And I think four on the shelves.

I have a MR Enterprise already and you bet I'd buy more than one of a injection kit.

And it really is a no-brainer.
Did anyone bother to add up what MR made with the quantities that they produced?
MR showed that there were at least 3,000 people out there willing to pay $1,200.00 and more for that Enterprise.

$50.00 is a steal for a Enterprise. What Mobieus is doing with their Seaview is actually a far riskier venture in my opinion.
Sure, liscensing for Voyage was probably far less expensive but still, $100.00 a pop is still a pricey model.

I say do the 1/350 TOS for $100.00 and make sure there is no question about detail or soft tooling.
Who ever did it would sell everyone of them.

But time is actually running out as well as TOS fans are getting older and will start thinning out.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I6 have no problem with a vacform kit and would get several. My worry is the sharpness of the details.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

........But time is actually running out as well as TOS fans are getting older and will start thinning out.


I wouldn't mind getting thinner the older I get. :jest: 

Out 73 votes 1 person said that they wouldn't buy one. That person must not be a true fan. (ducking under the desk)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

originally posted by *enterprise_fan*:


> Out 73 votes 1 person said that they wouldn't buy one. That person must not be a true fan. (ducking under the desk)


I was wondering who the joker was!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^He probably only objects to the size.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> I6 have no problem with a vacform kit and would get several. My worry is the sharpness of the details.


Stop worrying 

http://www.awstudios.biz/OTB.html

Click on the Enterprise


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The fact that we will be using negative molds should address the issue of details. Windows will be pulled on the plastic and corners should be sharp and crisp. I hope to have updates from REL within the next few weeks.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd deffo buy 1.
You'd think the movie later this year would prompt a 1:350 injection kit?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Prosta said:


> I'd deffo buy 1.
> You'd think the movie later this year would prompt a 1:350 injection kit?


I have a feeling we will see a model of the ship from the movie, but whether it is 1:350, and a design the fans will like, we'll have to see. I know Master Replicas has already announced they will be producing products from the new movie. I assume this to be just props, but it could be the Enteprrise as well.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I think they are going to see how well the movie does before they decide to commit to making model kits for it. If it bombs, that would be money wasted. If it is a huge success, they probably will.

Scott


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Too bad TOS wasn't successful enough to warrant a 350th scale kit...


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd buy one.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I never understood the attraction to the refit. A LARGE TOS Enterprise is something to get excited about.

The original design is still the BEST(IMHO)


----------



## ajira99 (Feb 29, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> I never understood the attraction to the refit. A LARGE TOS Enterprise is something to get excited about.
> 
> The original design is still the BEST(IMHO)


As much as I would love a large TOS model (I was holding out on this as the next PL release), the refit is still my favorite. It was/is beautiful -- sleek and graceful, yet pays homage to the original. I never liked the Enterprise B or Excelsior that much (and I truly hated the D). I'm not sure what to make of the new revision though.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

For the coming AW 1:350 TOS kits, what is the estimated price diference between the fiberglass version and vacuform version? Also, for the vacuform kit how stiff/thin are the parts? A flimsy model that is easily crushed would not be good.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Vacuform kits are usually not self-supporting like injection-molded kits. You need to think of the vacuform parts as a 'shell' or 'skin' that requires some sort of skeleton or armature inside to support it and keep it rigid and maintain it's shape.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Steve Mavronis said:


> For the coming AW 1:350 TOS kits, what is the estimated price diference between the fiberglass version and vacuform version? Also, for the vacuform kit how stiff/thin are the parts? A flimsy model that is easily crushed would not be good.


Steve,

The price for the Vac kit will be $225 while the fiberglass will be around $600. As far has thickness of styrene, the goal is to be able to pull them in .060 styrene. While I agree with Trek Ace that most vac kits need some type of internal support, the thickness of the plastic really helps determine that. I have one of the original projects engineering hulls made from .080 styrene put together and it does not need an internal armature. The reason I can't use .080 on the new project is that we are using female molds and the window details will be cast into the molds, unlike the previous masters which were male bucs with no surface detail. I think .060 would be pushing the no armature limit. We won't know until a build-up is done on the vacuform version. REL will be doing the build-up, so he can provide his thoughts on it once he gets the vac shells.

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Lessee....first thing I need to do is get a job, then get a new computer so I can do my taxes, which'll also mean $300 for a new copy of WinXP Pro, a new apartment will have to fit in there somewhere....I suppose that tax rebate check could come in handy, since it probably won't show up until May...

Put one on hold for me. It might take a while, but I want one.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Captain April said:


> Lessee....first thing I need to do is get a job, then get a new computer so I can do my taxes, which'll also mean $300 for a new copy of WinXP Pro, a new apartment will have to fit in there somewhere....I suppose that tax rebate check could come in handy, since it probably won't show up until May...
> 
> Put one on hold for me. It might take a while, but I want one.


You got it Captain!

Scott


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

ajira99 said:


> As much as I would love a large TOS model (I was holding out on this as the next PL release), the refit is still my favorite. It was/is beautiful -- sleek and graceful, yet pays homage to the original. I never liked the Enterprise B or Excelsior that much (and I truly hated the D). I'm not sure what to make of the new revision though.


I loved the Refit as a whole, but was saddened that we didn't have red/peach bussards at the front of the engines. I think that sucked some of the visual life out of the design.

Enterprise B - The ONE ship we've seen that fell out of the UGLY tree & hit EVERY branch on the way down...When it got to the bottom branch, it was catapulted BACK up to the top to REPEAT the fall.
Ain't NO excuse...She UUGGGLLLYYY! :freak:  

Excelsior - She was an awkward, but decent design.
___________

I voted AGAINST the 1:350 scale TOS E. 

It's GREAT if you have a wing to your house dedicated to your models, but for those of us a bit tight on space, it's NOT so good. Plus, it gets even WORSE if you want to do a few of them (a fleet), both size-wise & cash-wise. 

I WOULD like to see a Grey Lady in scale with either the ERTL 18" OS ship (With more details, of course.), or the much maligned/inaccurate ERTL Refit. Those scales are a bit more of a happy medium, size-wise...And you could build quite a fleet in a tight space. Would be kinder on the wallet too.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The Refit and TOS-E were my two favorite Enterprises. The others were nice, but not my favorites. So I would make room for two 1:350 scale models.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree about the size issue. 1/350 is just too large for those of us who don't have a lot of extra display room. The ideal kit for me would be injectionn molded in 1/650 scale like the old 18" ERTL kit but with the accuracy of the PL 1/1000 kit. That said, if an accurate 1/350 injection molded TOS E is ever produced I'd have to get it so long as it wasn't too expensive which in my case means under $100.00.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Trekkriffic said:


> That said, if an accurate 1/350 injection molded TOS E is ever produced I'd have to get it so long as it wasn't too expensive which in my case means under $100.00.


I agree with that. I mean its cool there are people making these kits but anything towards $100 is over most people's model budget. So it looks like yet another E model that I'll never be able to afford. My only hope is some ERTL-like commercial model company with an existing Star Trek license will make a $50 or less kit similar to ERTL's or Polar Lights' 1701-A. What about Moebius who took over PL? Will they re-issue the 1/350th 1701-A and maybe continue with a 1/350th TOS E? Wishfull thinking on my part I guess.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I've already got a 1/350 TOS E. One of Rebellion Creations kits. It was designed with an entirely different approach in mind and it is NOT for the casual builder. It's a real "crafter's/builder's kit" all the way through.

I'm terrified of it!!! :freak: 

It will need a LOT of work and a work space I don't really have. I was hoping to start it last year but most of my modeling plans went down the ole' dumper, I'm afraid, for a number of reasons - or excuses, if you will. Doesn't really matter. I think I will be able to do something with it this year but after the frigid winter we've got going right now.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Moebius is a new company and I dont think they took over PL.If they are very successful,and I hope they are,then they might tackle the expense of the the Star Trek License.I think Fred will have a lot of subjects from the Iwin Allen license to do first.Alexander


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Oh, I was in a local hobby shop that used to have Polar Lights kits hoping to snag a 1:350 Enterprise 1701-A if any were left. Nothing was there and the shop owner told me that Moebius took over Polar Lights. I guess that was bad information.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I've already got a 1/350 TOS E. One of Rebellion Creations kits. It was designed with an entirely different approach in mind and it is NOT for the casual builder. It's a real "crafter's/builder's kit" all the way through.
> 
> I'm terrified of it!!! :freak:
> 
> It will need a LOT of work and a work space I don't really have. I was hoping to start it last year but most of my modeling plans went down the ole' dumper, I'm afraid, for a number of reasons - or excuses, if you will. Doesn't really matter. I think I will be able to do something with it this year but after the frigid winter we've got going right now.


I have one as well. But after receiving it, I was disappointed with what it. That eventually led me to having the AWS TOS project started with Richard Long making the masters.

I wish I could offer it for less, but alas it is not cheap to make a kit like this . I am not just speaking of the plastic and resin, but the commisioning of the masters, the cost of materials, the cost to vacuform the parts etc. 

The nice thing is if you ever change your mind or happen to have the money to buy one, it will be there for you.

Scott


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Are the kits available yet? If not, what's the projected date?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Seriously.
> I read frequently that someone says Polar Lights
> should have done a kit. Or Moebius should do a kit.
> 
> ...


Done. A heartfelt YES!

There's is no other kit in existence that I could want more.

And I mean the TOS _Enterprise_ and not the refashioned ship from Trek XI.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Are the kits available yet? If not, what's the projected date?


Richard hope to get the masters completed in February, so we are looking at a March release (I hope).

Scott
AW Studios


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> Richard hope to get the masters completed in February, so we are looking at a March release (I hope).
> 
> Scott
> AW Studios


Great!

Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Vaderman said:


> Richard hope to get the masters completed in February, so we are looking at a March release (I hope).
> 
> Scott
> AW Studios


Oof ... better start saving pennies. At least it may be out when I should have my tax refund


----------

